# AIM Invite or Request Timed Out



## thoron (Sep 3, 2010)

This problem started last night. For some reason I cant use group chat. I can use normal, but not group. My two friends can use group chat but I'm getting nothing, and when I'm the one who make the invitations I get a invite or request timed out message. Could someone help, or is there something wrong with server and I'll just have to wait?


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2010)

Try reinstalling it

If that doesnt work do a system restore to a couple days prior to the date you had these problems


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 3, 2010)

If ^ doesn't fix your problem, try installing a multi-client chat like Pidgin or my personal favorite Trillian.


----------



## thoron (Sep 3, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Try reinstalling it
> 
> If that does work do a system restore to a couple days prior to the date you had these problems



I've already done a systme restorer.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 3, 2010)

System restore won't reinstall AIM for you - You'll need to redownload it. Preferably, completely uninstall AIM first.


----------



## thoron (Sep 3, 2010)

Runefox said:


> System restore won't reinstall AIM for you - You'll need to redownload it. Preferably, completely uninstall AIM first.



How do I completely uninstall AIM then?


----------



## thoron (Sep 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If ^ doesn't fix your problem, try installing a multi-client chat like Pidgin or my personal favorite Trillian.



Does it allow group chat with people who don't have trillian?


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2010)

thoron said:


> How do I completely uninstall AIM then?


 
Start > Control Panel > Add or Remove Programs > AIM > Uninstall


----------



## thoron (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, I uninstalled it, reinstalled it, and for good measure make a new account, and that got rid of the problem.
When I opened a group chat and right clicked on the tab the block option was checked and I couldn't uncheck it. Even in preferences it didn't say I was blocking chat invitations. But somehow when I try to make a group chat I'm blocking it, and when someone is trying to invite me, I'm blocking it. But making a whole new account fixed the problem.


----------



## Ames (Sep 4, 2010)

Pfft.

AIM...

You know there's a shitload of other IM clients out there that you can use to access your AIM account that are a million times better, right?


----------



## thoron (Sep 4, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Pfft.
> 
> AIM...
> 
> You know there's a shitload of other IM clients out there that you can use to access your AIM account that are a million times better, right?



I installed trillian as a back up, but I don't really like it. The UI is kind of messy in my opinion. Besides, I fixed the problem I had with AIM.


----------

